# Free Pigeon Loft



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

JUST FOUND IT ON CRAIGSLIST

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/2354968871.html


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice! I got a free 16x6' on there and a free 6x3' I made a little Dove loft out of. I search craigslist DAILY for free sheds and what not. They go quick.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

DAMMMMM nice only if he live in MI!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Craigslist freebies Rock! I check several times a day, cuz the good stuff does go quick. Nice of you to let the PT folks know about this one.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/2416325728.html


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

ceee0237- Thats a nice looking loft. Seems to have four or five sections in it. Would be great for someone whos looking to get started in the racing part of this great sport. By the way I love your loft and especially its interior. The nest boxes, box perches, drop ceiling, drop trap, sputniks, and ventilation ideas are quite impressive. I enjoy your videos and always look out for your new ones. Good luck in your racing future. Nick..


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow! Don't find that on our local craigslist! Come to think of it, don't see anything pigeon related  (except $3 ferals for dog training)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

kbraden said:


> Wow! Don't find that on our local craigslist! Come to think of it, don't see anything pigeon related  (except $3 ferals for dog training)


Ya, same here! I've been looking for a decent used shed....NO luck


----------

